# Use PC monitor as TV



## vivek.virgo (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 22" Viewsonic TFT monitor which i want to use as standalone TV (after i get a laptop and stop using my desktop). It has a DVI port. Do any of the DTH brands support a PC monitor thru DVI/VGA? Do I have to buy a external tv tuner for this purpose? I already have a internal tv tuner but the picture quality of tv(thru tv tuner) is not that good though the quality of dvd/downloaded movies is quite good. Pls give details as I'm not familiar with this.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

Are you saying that the monitor that you have as an internal TV tuner?  It may be that the picture quality through the tuner is not that great because it is only capable of showing SD channels.  Watching SD channels on an HD screen (I'm assuming that your monitor is either 720p or 1080p) will never look very good.  If you want to receive HD channels, you will have to purchase a separate HD TV tuner for your computer, which will then let you watch HD channels on your monitor.  Unfortunately, unless there is a built-in TV tuner in your monitor, there is no way to watch TV on it without having a computer to go with it.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## vivek.virgo (Jan 8, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Unfortunately, unless there is a built-in TV tuner in your monitor, there is no way to watch TV on it without having a computer to go with it.



Hey thanks for the info. What I could not confirm even after googling a bit is whether an external tv tuner is sufficient to watch TV on my monitor without my dekstop. Or do I still need a PC?

Also, what do you think of iBall Claro CTV27 TV Tuner Card selling for 1380 @flipkart and 1550 at other sites?

Link: *www.flipkart.com/iball-claro-ctv27-tv-tuner-card/p/itmd8v3d4ghn4cje?pid=TVTD8VYR72X4GHFJ&ref=bd27b017-4812-4c59-af31-7633bf387a90


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2013)

what is there to google?read first comment/review on the flipkart page link you posted.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

vivek.virgo said:


> Hey thanks for the info. What I could not confirm even after googling a bit is whether an external tv tuner is sufficient to watch TV on my monitor without my dekstop. Or do I still need a PC?
> 
> Also, what do you think of iBall Claro CTV27 TV Tuner Card selling for 1380 @flipkart and 1550 at other sites?
> 
> Link: iBall Claro CTV27 TV Tuner Card - iBall: Flipkart.com



It would seem that the external TV tuner you have listed will work well with your monitor.  The only thing is you must attach some speakers to it as well, since VGA does not carry audio information.  You will not need a desktop for this model.  As for how well it works, according to the reviews, it seems to work as advertised.  There seems to be some technical problems in the lower-rated reviews, so just hope that you don't get a lemon!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 12, 2013)

vivek.virgo said:


> Hey thanks for the info. What I could not confirm even after googling a bit is whether an external tv tuner is sufficient to watch TV on my monitor without my dekstop. Or do I still need a PC?
> 
> Also, what do you think of iBall Claro CTV27 TV Tuner Card selling for 1380 @flipkart and 1550 at other sites?
> 
> Link: iBall Claro CTV27 TV Tuner Card - iBall: Flipkart.com



Just at the time when I was goin to post the same question, came across your post... Thank you very much for the solution...

We have cable connection from local guy and I am planning to use Benq G2420 monitor as a second TV in my father's room..He does not need HD quality channels...he just watch some news channels and regional channels which are anyways not available in HD..

This solution will work perfect for me.. Thanks...Do let me know if you are facing any issues with this TV Tuner?


----------



## finalblur (Jul 18, 2013)

*What kind of ports do I need?*

I have an LG Flatron L177WSB, which has a single D-Sub port. Will that work with the iBall Claro CTV27 TV Tuner previously linked ITT? Or will I need some kind of VGA to D-Sub adaptor?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2013)

VGA is just another name for D-sub.


----------

